# grilled caribou tenderloin



## Griff (Aug 14, 2010)

My 10 year old great nephew shot his first caribou on Tuesday. It was a small one but not a bad first one. The rifle was a Remington model 700 .243 bolt action. It only took one shot.




He and his mom, my niece, came to visit us a couple days later and brought uncle Griff a backstrap and a tenderloin. Here's the cleaned backstrap.




And here is the tenderloin I grilled tonight.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 15, 2010)

I assume caribou does not taste like chicken   What a great adventure for a young man and a good lookin' dinner too. He is lucky to have such a wonderful place to hunt and an Uncle who is a great "Grillmaster!"


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2010)

I hear it tastes like reindeer    
Looks great Griffster.


----------



## Vermin999 (Aug 15, 2010)

Congrats to your nephew and great looking tenderloin. Is that cauliflower purple?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome hunt and cook!!! Congrats to your nephew and to the chef!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm no expert, but if I was a betting man, I'd bet it tastes like caribou! Tell him great shot Griff!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Griff.  Did you cook it hot and fast like beef?    Looks killer!  That boy looks big for a 10 year old. Kudos to him for the great shot and for sharing with Uncle G.


----------



## TimBear (Aug 15, 2010)

I agree with BBQBUZZ, what a great adventure. I remember the first deer I shot; we grilled up the loins that night and it was fantastic.


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 15, 2010)

That's a great pic of your nephew and that tenderloin looks soooooo good.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Shores (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work for the young man. The tenderloin looks good. Not sure about ther purple cauliflower though.


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 20, 2010)

That is some good eats,love cariboo.
Aaron


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 21, 2010)

WOW. 10 years old, and one shot. One shot, one kill. How cool is that. That boy will never go hungry. Great looking plates. We can only use shot gun on deer around here. (12 gauge slug) so it kind of messes up the meat. Good thing I have a pal that does the bow thing. 

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Aug 21, 2010)

The bipod on the end of the stock and shooting prone makes a huge difference on accuracy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 21, 2010)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> WOW. 10 years old, and one shot. One shot, one kill. How cool is that. That boy will never go hungry. Great looking plates. We can only use shot gun on deer around here. (12 gauge slug) so it kind of messes up the meat. Good thing I have a pal that does the bow thing.
> 
> Pigs



exactly what I was thinking....one shot..wow!


----------



## bknox (Aug 25, 2010)

Used to deer hunt with a Remington 700 series .243 or .306, whatever my older brother did not take. Great looking cook. The tenderloin looks delicious.


----------

